# Serpentine Wall



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are headed back to the serpentine wall by the ice breakers this weekend. Last weekend she caught a 27" stripped bass on live blegill and a 25" sheephead on cut bait. Watched a 3' gar swim by my dangling legs on the wall but could not catch him. We may try evening this time. Any ideas to help snags there? Its expensive in terminal tackle to fish there. Float fishing didnt seem to produce. I have a couple live suckers and shad but shad probably won't make it till this weekend, so freezer they will go...

The current was pretty slow last weekend so I may just let a live sucker swim or fish it with a float for a big gar... Any gar tips?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

What kind of sinkers are you using? Those are what usually hang on the bottom, especially if you fish across current. If you can get some flat slip sinkers they don't tend to roll with the current like barrel sinkers do. May help to snag less. Off the wall by those ice breakers water runs 15' up close to
30' on outside edge so using a float would be tough.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i know down around public landing where the wall starts going towards the ice breakers (away from the river boat) there is fencing on the bed up to the wall. Not sure how far up the wall towards the breakers it goes, or how far out but it is there. Found it out the hard way when my cast net got tangled in it. Not sure why its there? but looks like it was put there on purpose.


----------



## JStone (Aug 24, 2011)

hunterm said:


> What kind of sinkers are you using? Those are what usually hang on the bottom, especially if you fish across current. If you can get some flat slip sinkers they don't tend to roll with the current like barrel sinkers do. May help to snag less. Off the wall by those ice breakers water runs 15' up close to
> 30' on outside edge so using a float would be tough.



If the sinkers are snagging, you may want to try a Salamander Sinker. They are snag free and very durable (www.salamandersinkers.com) .....as far as catching gar, try using a crankbait that resembles shad. I used a one with a green back and silver belly a couple weeks ago and caught 4 gar with the largest around 23"


----------



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those salamander weights are expensive. I just kind of gave up using weights right now anyway the current is slack.


----------

